# First try at cheese



## bull55 (Jul 30, 2017)

IMG_4625.JPG



__ bull55
__ Jul 30, 2017






First time trying cheese. 2 hours in my MES with Amaze smoke tube creating smoke with apple pellets. Seemed to "sweat" a bit but smells great.

How long should I wait to vac seal it? Do I need to do anything prior to that?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2017)

Your cheese looks great, it has a real nice color!

Put them on a drying rack in the fridge for 24 hours, then vac pack them.

Al


----------



## bull55 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for the advice Al...got them all sealed up now! 













IMG_4626.JPG



__ bull55
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## squidez (Oct 18, 2017)

After vacuum sealing them do you throw them in the freezer?


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 19, 2017)

squidez said:


> After vacuum sealing them do you throw them in the freezer?


No just leave them in the refrigerator.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

squidez said:


> After vacuum sealing them do you throw them in the freezer?



When you freeze cheese it will change the texture of the cheese. It should be fine vacuum sealed and in the fridge. Some people here have stored it for over a year. 

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 19, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> When you freeze cheese it will change the texture of the cheese. It should be fine vacuum sealed and in the fridge. Some people here have stored it for over a year.
> 
> Chris



Yup.  I have tried freezing cheese.  It crumbles afterwards.  Tasted ok thou.

I have some  cheese vac sealed for almost 2 years now


----------



## squidez (Oct 19, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Yup.  I have tried freezing cheese.  It crumbles afterwards.  Tasted ok thou.
> 
> I have some  cheese vac sealed for almost 2 years now



That's crazy would've never guessed. My wife has been asking me about smoking cheese, I'll have to try sometime.


----------

